# Approx. Range for rewire



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Why are you asking us. It seems like you should be asking your electrician. I would not be comfortable giving a price to you and then you expecting the ec to be close to that especially without seeing the job and with no electrical plan.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

need to know a couple of critical things:


1) how far is the beach (stumbling distance ?)

2) how close is the strip club

3) do you have a pool


----------



## boca (Apr 14, 2016)

wildleg said:


> need to know a couple of critical things:
> 
> 
> 1) how far is the beach (stumbling distance ?)
> ...


1) 2.5 miles - quite the stumble

2) 8 miles

3) No pool


----------



## boca (Apr 14, 2016)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Why are you asking us. It seems like you should be asking your electrician. I would not be comfortable giving a price to you and then you expecting the ec to be close to that especially without seeing the job and with no electrical plan.


Trying to gauge cost before spending $$$ getting plans drawn up by architect (required) or dragging someone out for a quote (they all want plans drawn up first.)


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

a plan sounds like a good plan to me!


----------



## boca (Apr 14, 2016)

papaotis said:


> a plan sounds like a good plan to me!


If we're in the 5k range, a plan is not a waste of money. In the 40k range, this project is never happening and a plan is a complete waste of time and money.

Trying to determine if a plan is in the cards...


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

boca said:


> Trying to gauge cost before spending $$$ getting plans drawn up by architect (required) or dragging someone out for a quote (they all want plans drawn up first.)


So you want us to do it for free?
Why not send your electrician this file photo? I do it all the time for my contractors.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Some hacks on Craigslist will proffer something in the $2- 3k range. They'll want 35% up front, get about 15% into it, and vanish.

Or you could perform due diligence and hire a reputable contractor who would be more than happy to go over your plans, your site and your expectations to give you a turn-key price.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

that stumble to the beach would get me arrested, for that reason, I'm out. One of the other sharks will have to rip you off, er, give you a price.


----------



## boca (Apr 14, 2016)

I get that I could take the easy way out, call 10 guys out, have them waste half a day in south florida traffic for a job they have ~5% chance of actually doing. Or I could put some effort into this, draw up that sketch and see if someone on here had done something similar and recalled the cost or had a rough estimate off the top of their head. I didn't think it would take too much time away from arguing about who does less damage fishing lines during rewires or who's boat is bigger. I am sorry if I inconvenienced any of you on the internet. I also apologize to anyone I forced to respond.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

boca said:


> I am sorry if I inconvenienced any of you on the internet. I also apologize to anyone I forced to respond.


Me thinks you are a bit sensitive to be using the interwebs. :whistling2:


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

I would try taking those plans to your local city building department and discuss this with them. they get paid to help their citizens to comply with all the building requirements. They could at least tell you what the process would be for you to get the information that you want.

You can ask them what all their fees,required processes will be for you to build whatever it is you're building.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Realistically, you just don't have enough information posted for anyone here to give a price. There's far more to doing electrical that 'just' a floor plan. Some AHJ's require a plan for review. Permit fees vary widely (I can get a permit for your house for $15 is some locales, others it will be $850). 

Local economies will produce a huge variance in pricing as well. What might cost $5500 in one market will set you back $8000 in another, and $12,750 somewhere else. All for the exact same work.

Prices will also depend on how well someone has negotiated their material costs with the local supply houses. The same recessed light will cost one EC $7 while another pays $10.

Other variables will be the local costs of overhead (shop, insurance, licensing etc.). These all vary from state to state, and even from the Big City to the nearby Burbs.

In short, we're not a commodity like 2x4s or cell phone plans. As such, our prices will vary all across the board.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

boca said:


> I get that I could take the easy way out, call 10 guys out, have them waste half a day in south florida traffic for a job they have ~5% chance of actually doing. Or I could put some effort into this, draw up that sketch and see if someone on here had done something similar and recalled the cost or had a rough estimate off the top of their head. I didn't think it would take too much time away from arguing about who does less damage fishing lines during rewires or who's boat is bigger. I am sorry if I inconvenienced any of you on the internet. I also apologize to anyone I forced to respond.


If you really wanted a quote, you would have put a little effort into getting a realistic quote:

-is the range already fed to the island or does someone have to jackhammer the concrete up ?
-are you really not going to have a couple of fan/lights under the eave on the lanai ?
-hot tub/spa wiring ?
-change the panel to 150
-water heater size ?(gas or electric)
-get the amps off the nameplate on the AC
-next time you try joining a forum be kind enough to read the rules


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

FFS just guess at $1250 a room, unless you live in bizzaro world it won't be half that and it won't be double that, nobody's going to get you any closer without some specifics and some work.


----------



## boca (Apr 14, 2016)

splatz said:


> FFS just guess at $1250 a room, unless you live in bizzaro world it won't be half that and it won't be double that, nobody's going to get you any closer without some specifics and some work.


I had a guy quote me 20/sqft on the phone, or 38k (he was gonna do the garage for free LOL.) He didn't need any info. I guess he figured if I said yes he'd hit the jackpot. 

Even at 6/sqft (your rough est), don't think this is gonna happen.

Thanks for taking a stab at it.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

boca said:


> I had a guy quote me 20/sqft on the phone, or 38k (he was gonna do the garage for free LOL.) He didn't need any info. I guess he figured if I said yes he'd hit the jackpot.
> 
> Even at 6/sqft (your rough est), don't think this is gonna happen.
> 
> Thanks for taking a stab at it.


Your a general contractor (says your profile)
So, what needs to be done ? If the electrical needs updating, then it needs updating. If it doesn't, then why upgrade :blink:
Are you going to live there ? Is the current electrical safe ?

Even if it did cost you 15K ... that would bring up the value of your home.
Seems like good economics to me.

All you really have to do, is research a reputable contractor in your area, and ask him for an estimate. 
No need to bring out 10 guys, in Florida traffic :no: .. Just the one
10 estimates wastes YOUR time too !


----------



## boca (Apr 14, 2016)

Buyer has a renovation loan, the appraised value after improvements must equal cost + improvements/repairs. Functioning electric is assumed in appraised value - it won't add to appraisal. If cost to make acceptable is too much, deal won't go through. Don't want to spend a fortune on plans, etc, for a lost cause. Wiring was assumed to be good until inspector called out. Also, limited time for inspection contingency - can't get plans drawn and quoted in time.

Got two reputable guys coming tomorrow. I guess we'll see.


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

For 35k I'd take a vacation to Florida and rewire it while I was there! Provided you will shuttle me and mine to Disney world! Kansas is awful windy right now. The beach would be a pleasant break!


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

BTW... I'm reputable. Depending on who you ask! 👍


----------



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

emtnut said:


> Your a general contractor (says your profile)
> So, what needs to be done ? If the electrical needs updating, then it needs updating. If it doesn't, then why upgrade :blink:
> Are you going to live there ? Is the current electrical safe ?
> 
> ...



i have a feeling he isn't a GC. He would have had a rough estimate of the job just by walking it and working with previous EC's...and probably not consulting a forum for job estimates. wasting everyone's time if you ask me:whistling2:


----------



## boca (Apr 14, 2016)

3D Electric said:


> For 35k I'd take a vacation to Florida and rewire it while I was there! Provided you will shuttle me and mine to Disney world! Kansas is awful windy right now. The beach would be a pleasant break!


I think that was his plan.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

boca said:


> Buyer has a renovation loan, the appraised value after improvements must equal cost + improvements/repairs. Functioning electric is assumed in appraised value - it won't add to appraisal. If cost to make acceptable is too much, deal won't go through. Don't want to spend a fortune on plans, etc, for a lost cause*. Wiring was assumed to be good until inspector called out*. Also, limited time for inspection contingency - can't get plans drawn and quoted in time.
> 
> Got two reputable guys coming tomorrow. I guess we'll see.



Do tell ... what did the inspector say ?


----------



## boca (Apr 14, 2016)

emtnut said:


> Do tell ... what did the inspector say ?


Cloth wire, won't pass four point, needs rewire. Also, bent mast (known) and fused A/C subpanel (unaware.) Good luck.


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

wiring will probably cost 6% of total cost, not including lite fixtures and appliances


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

readydave8 said:


> wiring will probably cost 6% of total cost, not including lite fixtures and appliances


This is a house on a slab! At least 10% and I'll only give you an estimate. T&M all the way.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

If a builder was getting 10 quotes as you stated I would not bother with a quote. Find a good electrician and stay with them. I have been with most of my contractors for 35 years and they rarely get other prices.


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

Dennis Alwon said:


> If a builder was getting 10 quotes as you stated I would not bother with a quote. Find a good electrician and stay with them. I have been with most of my contractors for 35 years and they rarely get other prices.


Well you are bringing logic to a dumb fight. That's just unfair.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

OP:

If you are this concerned about price -- you can't afford it.

You can always 'value engineer' at the last moment -- by dropping circuits and installing candles.

By your 'handle' I presume that you're in Boca Raton, or at least, Parkland.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

$10K if you pull the roof
$14K if you do not. 
Minimums and no fixtures permits or plans included. 
See that wasn't so hard.


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

telsa said:


> OP:
> 
> If you are this concerned about price -- you can't afford it.
> 
> ...


First thing I thought when u read your post was beer fest! Lol "what's a zj? Buddy if you gotta ask, you can't afford it!" lol


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

I just bid a review two weeks ago. House was 1500 sqft. Guy said he was excited about my number... Until he got it. 14k. 

I'm sure he found someone on Craigslist. If he did, no one is happy around that place right now.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

3D Electric said:


> First thing I thought when u read your post was beer fest! Lol "what's a zj? Buddy if you gotta ask, you can't afford it!" lol


It's a regular old hot dog cart in here :lol:


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

3D Electric said:


> First thing I thought when u read your post was beer fest! Lol "what's a zj? Buddy if you gotta ask, you can't afford it!" lol


That's EXACTLY where my brain just went.


----------



## boca (Apr 14, 2016)

Dennis Alwon said:


> If a builder was getting 10 quotes as you stated I would not bother with a quote. Find a good electrician and stay with them. I have been with most of my contractors for 35 years and they rarely get other prices.


I understand that from your perspective, but I could save $500 by getting a few more free quotes. I bet if I got 10 estimates, the majority would be at least $500 away from the next closest bid, and $500 is real money. I heard from 10k to 38k, and that was with 3 bids.



telsa said:


> OP:
> 
> If you are this concerned about price -- you can't afford it.
> 
> ...


Even if I could afford to set $5k on fire, why would I want to? Again, even $500 is real money. And maybe this project goes forward if its $2k but doesn't if its $38k. I didn't think asking for a rough estimate showed an over concern for price, btw. I mean, don't you usually ask the price before you agree to pay for something? Don't you want to at least know the ballpark before you even get a firm quote?



sbrn33 said:


> $10K if you pull the roof
> $14K if you do not.
> Minimums and no fixtures permits or plans included.
> See that wasn't so hard.


Just over $10k seems to be the most common answer. I agree, that didn't seem so hard.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

boca said:


> Just over $10k seems to be the most common answer. I agree, that didn't seem so hard.


If you are not gutting the walls, $10k, for a 1900 sq/ft slab house with a 3/10 roof rewire, WITHOUT gutting the walls, is financial suicide for a smaller electrician. 

If that's the range you need to be in go to Craigslist, or Florida. Oh, you're in Florida, you'll find someone to do it for that. :laughing:


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

boca said:


> I understand that from your perspective, but I could save $500 by getting a few more free quotes. I bet if I got 10 estimates, the majority would be at least $500 away from the next closest bid, and $500 is real money. I heard from 10k to 38k, and that was with 3 bids.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great plan! Go with lowest bid! What could possibly go wrong?

maybe shoddy work

maybe scheduling issues

maybe they're not around any more when warranty work needed

maybe none of the above, low bid electrician is more efficient, or less greedy, or this is the job from which he learns from his bidding mistake


Of course you are smarter than that, you will get references etc 

And sometimes your method will work as planned, you can put that $500 that you saved in your pocket and everybody is happy:001_huh:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

boca said:


> I heard from 10k to 38k, and that was with 3 bids.


Yeah, i get this all the time Boca :whistling2:

Please repeat after me>

*Specific pricing follows specifics* aka> a plan:thumbsup:

You don't have a plan, you've posted toilet paper :no: ergo *your* apples/oranges dilemma trying to paint *our* trades contractual contingent inept

Your welcome

~CS~


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

boca said:


> Buyer has a renovation loan, the appraised value after improvements must equal cost + improvements/repairs. Functioning electric is assumed in appraised value - it won't add to appraisal. If cost to make acceptable is too much, deal won't go through. Don't want to spend a fortune on plans, etc, for a lost cause. Wiring was assumed to be good until inspector called out. Also, limited time for inspection contingency - can't get plans drawn and quoted in time.
> 
> Got two reputable guys coming tomorrow. I guess we'll see.


From this, I gather that the real question is, "Is this shack worth saving?".

Let me tell you this: If you're talking about replacing the roof and doing a rewire, you're into major renovations already. Money is cheap, skilled renovation contractors are not. If you're talking about saving 500 bucks here and there, you don't have the financial ballz to see this project through to the bitter end. 

This is a project where you jump in up to your neck or you don't jump at all. Renovation work is not for the faint of heart.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Why would a gc care about 500? Why would a gc ever care about the money, it wouldn't be theirs? If I had a gc who was hustling for free info on a forum instead of running the project, I'd be looking for a new gc.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

99cents said:


> From this, I gather that the real question is, "Is this shack worth saving?". Let me tell you this: If you're talking about replacing the roof and doing a rewire, you're into major renovations already. Money is cheap, skilled renovation contractors are not. If you're talking about saving 500 bucks here and there, you don't have the financial ballz to see this project through to the bitter end. This is a project where you jump in up to your neck or you don't jump at all. Renovation work is not for the faint of heart.


Well said, sometimest you walk away from a project sometime you should run. Big corporations call this the make or buy solution the same principle applies to the smallest of project is it worth it. This job sounds like the proverbial can of worms.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Majewski said:


> Why would a gc care about 500? Why would a gc ever care about the money, it wouldn't be theirs? If I had a gc who was hustling for free info on a forum instead of running the project, I'd be looking for a new gc.


After the documents have been signed and the deposit is in, it's all about the money. A GC will take five bucks out of your pocket and put it in his.

In terms of job costing and feasibility, however, five hundred bucks is nothing. Any renovation job should have a contingency minimum of 10 - 15% simply because you don't know what you're up against until it's opened up.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

@boca - The most valuable specific information you should have gleaned from this thread is that the lack of a crawl space and attic is a BIG DEAL with the electrical. (Plumbing / HVAC too.) 

The most valuable general take-away, which I think you're missing, is "there's many a slip twixt the cup and the lip."


----------



## boca (Apr 14, 2016)

99cents said:


> From this, I gather that the real question is, "Is this shack worth saving?".
> 
> Let me tell you this: If you're talking about replacing the roof and doing a rewire, you're into major renovations already. Money is cheap, skilled renovation contractors are not. If you're talking about saving 500 bucks here and there, you don't have the financial ballz to see this project through to the bitter end.
> 
> This is a project where you jump in up to your neck or you don't jump at all. Renovation work is not for the faint of heart.


Cheap is doing all (or at least a significant portion) the work (to code) and getting one of the dozen electricians to come check it and tell the inspector they did it themselves, for a couple hundred bucks - then pocketing the other $5k. You'd be surprised how much of that goes on around here. Paying 7k+ for labor ain't "cheap."

But if two guys were at 14k and 14.5k and you evaluated them the to be the same, why would you go with 14.5k? I'm not following.

Right now we're measuring the water to see if its up to our necks or over our heads, before we jump. This is part of that process. Right now we are safely on shore.



Speedy Petey said:


> If you are not gutting the walls, $10k, for a 1900 sq/ft slab house with a 3/10 roof rewire, WITHOUT gutting the walls, is financial suicide for a smaller electrician.
> 
> If that's the range you need to be in go to Craigslist, or Florida. Oh, you're in Florida, you'll find someone to do it for that. :laughing:


Well, the quote was 10k-20k, but closer to 10k. Can't get specific until plans draw up. But that was what I needed.

Two others on here indicated 10k and 11.3k.



readydave8 said:


> Great plan! Go with lowest bid! What could possibly go wrong?
> 
> maybe shoddy work
> 
> ...


I was told by even the cheapest bid that the inspectors in boca are by strictly the book so it has to be 100% to code. For example, the AC is overlapping the meter by 2" so the meter/mast needs moved, even though it has been like this for decades and is currently 100% accessible. Nothing will get overlooked.

I already got references - this was from someone who is personally known to the referrer.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

boca said:


> Cheap is doing all (or at least a significant portion) the work (to code) and getting one of the dozen electricians to come check it and tell the inspector they did it themselves, for a couple hundred bucks - then pocketing the other $5k. You'd be surprised how much of that goes on around here. Paying 7k+ for labor ain't "cheap."
> 
> But if two guys were at 14k and 14.5k and you evaluated them the to be the same, why would you go with 14.5k? I'm not following.
> 
> Right now we're measuring the water to see if its up to our necks or over our heads, before we jump. This is part of that process. Right now we are safely on shore.


Five hundred bucks does not determine what side of the tipping point you're on.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

On slab without attic access I probably wouldnt bother quoting it, but if I did it would be pushing 20k. Pain in the butt.


----------



## boca (Apr 14, 2016)

splatz said:


> @boca - The most valuable specific information you should have gleaned from this thread is that the lack of a crawl space and attic is a BIG DEAL with the electrical. (Plumbing / HVAC too.)
> 
> The most valuable general take-away, which I think you're missing, is "there's many a slip twixt the cup and the lip."


Oh I am well aware, which is why I mentioned the 3:12 roof and limited attic access in the first place, and that pulling the decking off the roof is an option. For example, it would only cost $200 additional to pull 4' on both sides of the ridge. Depending on what HVAC says, it may get done. I still have to calculate pulling a path following the exterior walls, but if it saves money, that's what we will be doing. 

We have 1x6 decking now. What size "path" would be optimal, starting at the exterior wall? Is 20" sufficient? 25" doubles the cost. (Clearly it will be up to the electrician who does the work, but what would you require?)

I know pulling the entire roof would be optimal, but 24 squares would be 4k, when only a quarter or half that may be necessary.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

GC's that focus on the low bid w/o offering detail are >>>>










~C:whistling2::no:S~


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

boca said:


> Oh I am well aware, which is why I mentioned the 3:12 roof and limited attic access in the first place, and that pulling the decking off the roof is an option. For example, it would only cost $200 additional to pull 4' on both sides of the ridge. Depending on what HVAC says, it may get done. I still have to calculate pulling a path following the exterior walls, but if it saves money, that's what we will be doing.
> 
> We have 1x6 decking now. What size "path" would be optimal, starting at the exterior wall? Is 20" sufficient? 25" doubles the cost. (Clearly it will be up to the electrician who does the work, but what would you require?)
> 
> I know pulling the entire roof would be optimal, but 24 squares would be 4k, when only a quarter or half that may be necessary.


Do the whole roof and use it as a way to upsell improved attic insulation and venting via propervent and whatnot.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I still don't get it, as a gc I would push for the bigger work. Bigger work means bigger cut in my pocket. That's my thinking. As a gc I would also have my own sparky and or ec that I call on for stuff like this OP.... I'm going to go drink some beer now.


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

boca said:


> I was told by even the cheapest bid that the inspectors in boca are by strictly the book so it has to be 100% to code. For example, the AC is overlapping the meter by 2" so the meter/mast needs moved, even though it has been like this for decades and is currently 100% accessible. Nothing will get overlooked.
> 
> I already got references - this was from someone who is personally known to the referrer.


I see you're not worried about scheduling and warantee issues
Inspections are like quality control, more of a spot-check. I would have believed your theory that "nothing will get overlooked" at one time, but have seen too many jobs that depended on inspector for quality, and sub-standard work still slipped through.

Are you new at this? Many GC's establish a relationship with an electrician who's work they can depend on, keep using same electrician as long as price is relatively close to others.

If nothing else, throw out any very high and very low bids and choose amongst middle prices.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

readydave8 said:


> Great plan! Go with lowest bid! What could possibly go wrong?
> 
> maybe shoddy work
> 
> ...


You guys crack me up sometimes. You act like if a contractor is low bid he is automatically a shoddy contractor. I am low sometimes and think I do very high quality work. In real life the low bid almost always wins. I put a new sewer in my shop last month. Guess what? Low bid got it. I still do work for the other guys also because they get how it works.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

sbrn33 said:


> You guys crack me up sometimes. You act like if a contractor is low bid he is automatically a shoddy contractor. I am low sometimes and think I do very high quality work. In real life the low bid almost always wins. I put a new sewer in my shop last month. Guess what? Low bid got it. I still do work for the other guys also because they get how it works.


It's the ET credo: Anyone who charges less than me is a hack.... anyone who charges more than me is a rip-off.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

sbrn33 said:


> You guys crack me up sometimes. You act like if a contractor is low bid he is automatically a shoddy contractor. I am low sometimes and think I do very high quality work. In real life the low bid almost always wins. I put a new sewer in my shop last month. Guess what? Low bid got it. I still do work for the other guys also because they get how it works.


I agree but, with this job, I see a general contractor (if, in fact, he is a general contractor) who will buy a ten pack of screws when he needs a box of screws just because he thinks he's saving money. 

If I have a renovation contractors who asks, "What do you need ripped out?", he gets my low price because he makes my job easy. A GC who is scared of demolition will always be difficult to work with. If I come across an owner/GC who is ultracheap, he gets the high price because I don't want the work.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

sbrn33 said:


> You guys crack me up sometimes. You act like if a contractor is low bid he is automatically a shoddy contractor. I am low sometimes and think I do very high quality work. In real life the low bid almost always wins. I put a new sewer in my shop last month. Guess what? Low bid got it. I still do work for the other guys also because they get how it works.


The universal axiom is>

*Good, Fast,Cheap*

pick two and _like it_, anyone who's telling you you can have all 3 is *lying*

~CS~


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> You guys crack me up sometimes. You act like if a contractor is low bid he is automatically a shoddy contractor. I am low sometimes and think I do very high quality work. In real life the low bid almost always wins. I put a new sewer in my shop last month. Guess what? Low bid got it. I still do work for the other guys also because they get how it works.


notice in the post you quoted I mentioned the possibility that low bidder might have been low because he was more efficient....


----------



## Barjack (Mar 28, 2010)

boca said:


> Oh I am well aware, which is why I mentioned the 3:12 roof and limited attic access in the first place, and that pulling the decking off the roof is an option. For example, it would only cost $200 additional to pull 4' on both sides of the ridge. Depending on what HVAC says, it may get done. I still have to calculate pulling a path following the exterior walls, but if it saves money, that's what we will be doing.
> 
> We have 1x6 decking now. What size "path" would be optimal, starting at the exterior wall? Is 20" sufficient? 25" doubles the cost. (Clearly it will be up to the electrician who does the work, but what would you require?)
> 
> I know pulling the entire roof would be optimal, but 24 squares would be 4k, when only a quarter or half that may be necessary.


I bet you have the same plan with the plaster/drywall inside. 

You are spending a dollar to save a nickel, and you want it to be the electrician's dollar spent. No thanks.

My suggestion would be to strip the plaster/drywall, then see if the prices get better. You'll be doing extensive repair work anyway.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Ripping off the roof, peeling the walls ... before too long you'll be looking at demolition prices and dropping a modular on the slab ...


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

boca said:


> Oh I am well aware, which is why I mentioned the 3:12 roof and limited attic access in the first place, and that pulling the decking off the roof is an option. For example, it would only cost $200 additional to pull 4' on both sides of the ridge. Depending on what HVAC says, it may get done. I still have to calculate pulling a path following the exterior walls, but if it saves money, that's what we will be doing.
> 
> We have 1x6 decking now. What size "path" would be optimal, starting at the exterior wall? Is 20" sufficient? 25" doubles the cost. (Clearly it will be up to the electrician who does the work, but what would you require?)
> 
> I know pulling the entire roof would be optimal, but 24 squares would be 4k, when only a quarter or half that may be necessary.


I missed this the first time, I just read it twice - I am not sure how 20" vs 25" doubles the cost, but it doesn't matter for internet advice. 

I got you in the ballpark. I wouldn't go any further just jawing on the internet, waste of both of our time. To get any closer with any reliability isn't going to happen from a crumpled sketch and a few posts from your phone. 

At this point you can probably step back and see the forest, you should be gathering that you're in for major surgery - either an astronomical bill on electrical, or peel the walls, or rip off the roof. Is the property such a bargain that it's even worth considering that?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

How many reno's end up with the old _'wish i just threw it in the dumpster'_ line Splatz? :whistling2::no:

~CS~


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

chicken steve said:


> How many reno's end up with the old _'wish i just threw it in the dumpster'_ line Splatz? :whistling2::no:
> 
> ~CS~


I'll bet 50% wind up there! 
At least 75% for first time owners. 
And 99% of all projects spend at least a few days wishing that.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Here's the thing: If it's simply a rewire, bring in three EC's for quotes, gut what you have to on the inside, wire it to bare minimum code and keep ceiling work to a minimum. That means a few booby lights and no recessed lighting. Patch, fill, paint, done. It's not difficult.

The confounding thing here is the roof. Why would you do major surgery on a roof just for the sake of a rewire? A partial gut of the interior makes way more sense.


----------



## boca (Apr 14, 2016)

Majewski said:


> I still don't get it, as a gc I would push for the bigger work. Bigger work means bigger cut in my pocket. That's my thinking. As a gc I would also have my own sparky and or ec that I call on for stuff like this OP.... I'm going to go drink some beer now.


Bigger = project being passed on (sometimes.)



99cents said:


> I agree but, with this job, I see a general contractor (if, in fact, he is a general contractor) who will buy a ten pack of screws when he needs a box of screws just because he thinks he's saving money.
> 
> If I have a renovation contractors who asks, "What do you need ripped out?", he gets my low price because he makes my job easy. A GC who is scared of demolition will always be difficult to work with. If I come across an owner/GC who is ultracheap, he gets the high price because I don't want the work.


I offered to rip off (some of) the roof decking, what more do you need? All the drywall in the whole house? I would think if you had access to exterior walls from above, ridge down the middle opened, and a ton of old work boxes, you'd be able to rewire the whole house without too much additional damage (except under windows.)



Barjack said:


> I bet you have the same plan with the plaster/drywall inside.
> 
> You are spending a dollar to save a nickel, and you want it to be the electrician's dollar spent. No thanks.
> 
> My suggestion would be to strip the plaster/drywall, then see if the prices get better. You'll be doing extensive repair work anyway.


Again, I am willing to take part of the roof deck off to save money on the electrician. I will do whatever is cheaper - if it saves > $4k, I'll take the entire deck off. If it doesn't, then I'll take off whatever actually saves the most. I'm just not going to gut everything to save half as much as the replacement cost. I'm looking to spend 50 cents to save a dollar, not the other way around.



splatz said:


> I missed this the first time, I just read it twice - I am not sure how 20" vs 25" doubles the cost, but it doesn't matter for internet advice.
> 
> I got you in the ballpark. I wouldn't go any further just jawing on the internet, waste of both of our time. To get any closer with any reliability isn't going to happen from a crumpled sketch and a few posts from your phone.
> 
> At this point you can probably step back and see the forest, you should be gathering that you're in for major surgery - either an astronomical bill on electrical, or peel the walls, or rip off the roof. Is the property such a bargain that it's even worth considering that?


4 x 8 plywood ripped lengthwise. 2 vs. 1. (15" would be 1/3 cheaper still. And I guess I could rip the short way, but it still costs 50% more in material - 25" x 3 = 12lf - but labor, extra nailing, etc, my cost is still double.)

The margins are tighter than desired which is why we have to worry about the cost of the rewire. But supply is very tight down here...not many options.



99cents said:


> Here's the thing: If it's simply a rewire, bring in three EC's for quotes, gut what you have to on the inside, wire it to bare minimum code and keep ceiling work to a minimum. That means a few booby lights and no recessed lighting. Patch, fill, paint, done. It's not difficult.
> 
> The confounding thing here is the roof. Why would you do major surgery on a roof just for the sake of a rewire? A partial gut of the interior makes way more sense.


The roof is getting replaced either way, and this was known well before this rewire issue. This is why it might be cheaper to lose part of the decking than to lose part of the ceiling, walls, etc. If you can walk in the ridge and access the exterior top plates from above, this shouldn't be too difficult. Plus we don't have to tape, mud and sand plywood...


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I forget, was this your project or your home or both?


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

3D Electric said:


> For 35k I'd take a vacation to Florida and rewire it while I was there! Provided you will shuttle me and mine to Disney world! Kansas is awful windy right now. The beach would be a pleasant break!


Unless I misunderstood BOCA , he finds $6.00 per sq ft
to high...guess your staying in Kansas for vacation and
BOCA is back to craigs list.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Majewski said:


> I still don't get it, as a gc I would push for the bigger work. Bigger work means bigger cut in my pocket. That's my thinking. As a gc I would also have my own sparky and or ec that I call on for stuff like this OP.... I'm going to go drink some beer now.


I'm starting to really believe this on televisions "love it or list it".


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

99cents said:


> Here's the thing: If it's simply a rewire, bring in three EC's for quotes, gut what you have to on the inside, wire it to bare minimum code and keep ceiling work to a minimum. That means a few booby lights and no recessed lighting. Patch, fill, paint, done. It's not difficult.
> 
> The confounding thing here is the roof. Why would you do major surgery on a roof just for the sake of a rewire? A partial gut of the interior makes way more sense.


Ripping off the roof (to get access to chase down perimeter walls) will
not necessarily work if there are horizontal cleats in each wall at varying heights.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

lighterup said:


> I'm starting to really believe this on televisions "love it or list it".


Is that one of those shows that claims to show awesome renovations but it's all bs?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Yes, and we'll be right back after a this message from our sponsors Maj.....










~C:jester:S~


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Majewski said:


> Is that one of those shows that claims to show awesome renovations but it's all bs?


YES IT IS...and i really believe these shows are responsible
for a whole new wave of so called "home renovation contractors"
who did not come from grass roots tradesman expanding into
general contractor roles , but rather , unqualified people who
got it in their heads that watching home improvement shows
has somehow qualified them to be GC's.:laughing:


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

lighterup said:


> YES IT IS...and i really believe these shows are responsible
> for a whole new wave of so called "home renovation contractors"
> who did not come from grass roots tradesman expanding into
> general contractor roles , but rather , unqualified people who
> ...


Sigh.... Well at least they give others job security.


----------

